# Hello from Sweden



## HotCoffee (Feb 15, 2019)

Like most new users around here, I've been a lurker for quite a while. I have been entertaining myself with music production on/off on a hobby basis for about 20 years <insert anxiety spike>, starting with FastTracker II. Most of this time I've been doing House and Trance, but recently I've developed a keen interest in learning how to make "film score" type of music, mostly with an orchestral bias. So far I find this particular genre both extremely challenging and extremely rewarding, and oh, expensive...

See you around!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 15, 2019)

Greetings! Say "hi" to Agnetha & Anni next time you see them. :emoji_dancers:


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 18, 2019)

Välkommen!


----------



## MOMA (Feb 20, 2019)

HotCoffee said:


> Like most new users around here, I've been a lurker for quite a while. I have been entertaining myself with music production on/off on a hobby basis for about 20 years <insert anxiety spike>, starting with FastTracker II. Most of this time I've been doing House and Trance, but recently I've developed a keen interest in learning how to make "film score" type of music, mostly with an orchestral bias. So far I find this particular genre both extremely challenging and extremely rewarding, and oh, expensive...
> 
> See you around!



Välkommen - det kan behövas fler svenskar här
MOMA


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 20, 2019)

@erikradbo och @MOMA, tack!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Feb 20, 2019)

Make sure you visit the VI-C Discord from time to time. 

We have weird discussions, normal discussions, lots of good tips, at least one coffee snob, Scandinavians, and a whole lot of other goodies. In short: we have everything.

You can find an invite in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/forum-chat-room.55197/


----------



## Per Boysen (Mar 4, 2019)

Kul att se fler svenskar på det här forumet. Välkommen!


----------



## Fredeke (Mar 13, 2019)

I used to be a Fast Tracker II afficionado myself. Now I rewire Renoise with Reaper.

(Had several month-long stays in Sweden, loved it !)


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 17, 2019)

welcome and greetings to the beautiful North!


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 17, 2019)

Vi blir bara fler och fler Välkommen!


----------



## rottoy (Mar 17, 2019)

Välkommen, du nya gäst, nya gäst!


----------



## LinusW (Mar 17, 2019)

Another fellow tracker! That's where my journey began as well, though on the Amiga in the 80s. FT2 in the late 90s along my midi stuff before software samplers and plugins became a thing.

(Skrev på engelska för att inte bli helt exkluderande mot övriga världen...  )


----------

